# Kundendienst erreichen lol



## DarkMo (8. September 2014)

rofl, kann mir irgendwer mal erklären, wie man diesen blöden support erreicht? aber ich erzähl erstmal von anfang an...

ich hab gesehn, dass man jetzt inventar-erweiterungen auch mit ingamecredits kaufen kann, allerdings eben nur für den aktuellen char. mit echtgeld zeugs kann mans ja fürn ganzen acc machen. da wollt ich einfach frage, wie das so funzt. ob das limitiert ist (ich das also nur 3mal pro acc über alle characktäre oder so nutzen kann) oder ob das wirklich völlig kostenfrei ist - wenn man nur genug kohle ingame scheffelt.

gut, schlussendlich hab ich das prob also doch hier geschildert. naja, jedenfalls dacht ich mir, fragste halt dort im forum. mein acc funzte auch, eingeloggt, deutsches forum gewählt, wollt nen thread eröffnen:
*DarkModorin*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


äääh ok. vllt muss man erst 10 20 posts machen, bevor man threads  eröffnen darf, also nen newbi thread gesucht, antworten -> bäm,  wieder die meldung. also wollte ich beim support fragen. tjoa, nur gibts  das nich? hilfe center mit faq's - aber natürlich nich mein prob. am  ende gibts nur ne telefonnummer - sicher. dann irgendwie gelesen, dass  es ingame gehen soll. also rein, hilfe dings auf, ticket erstellen ist  ausgegraut  tickets 0/0 - darf ich keine tickets schreiben oder was?

also auch wenn ihr die hauptfrage eventuell klären könnt, so würd ich doch trotz allem gerne wissen, wie ich im forum schreiben kann und wie ich notfalls mal den support erwisch ><


----------



## Robonator (8. September 2014)

Joa so wies aussieht gibt es nur entweder Telefon, Forum oder Ingame. Letztere beiden fallen ja bei dir weg. Den klassischen Support haben sie schon gar nicht mehr. 
Habe allerdings noch das hier gefunden und weiter unten scheint es die Möglichkeit geben ein Ticket zu erstellen:
http://help.ea.com/de/star-wars-the-old-republic/star-wars-the-old-republic/?platform=pc


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Joa so wies aussieht gibt es nur entweder Telefon, Forum oder Ingame. Letztere beiden fallen ja bei dir weg. Den klassischen Support haben sie schon gar nicht mehr.
> Habe allerdings noch das hier gefunden und weiter unten scheint es die Möglichkeit geben ein Ticket zu erstellen:
> http://help.ea.com/de/star-wars-the-old-republic/star-wars-the-old-republic/?platform=pc


 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gibt es den Ticket Support Ingame nur für Abokunden. Für "F2P" Spieler gibt es nur kostenpflichtige Telefonnummer oder Forum, wobei ich keine Ahnung habe warum die Meldung beim TE kommt.


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2014)

scheinbar können auch in den foren nur abonenten schreiben - was nen witz he. ich mag das spiel an und für sich ja, aber das is lächerlich :/

dann zur grundlegenden frage: inventar-platz kaufen geht für 5000 credits. ist das einmalig? ist das anderweitig begrenzt? steigt der preis mit jeder erweiterung?... ^^ wie funzt das?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> scheinbar können auch in den foren nur abonenten schreiben - was nen witz he. ich mag das spiel an und für sich ja, aber das is lächerlich :/
> 
> dann zur grundlegenden frage: inventar-platz kaufen geht für 5000 credits. ist das einmalig? ist das anderweitig begrenzt? steigt der preis mit jeder erweiterung?... ^^ wie funzt das?


 
Sollte genauso funktionieren wie für Abokunden, jedenfalls hab ich nichts gegenteiliges gesehen, oder gehört.
Du müsstest also auch gegen Ingame-Credits dein Inventar 8 mal erweitern können, genau wie gegen Echtgeld.
Unterschied ist halt das du dein Inventar, wie du ja schon richtig angemerkt hast, nur auf dem aktuellen Charakter erweiterst und keine Möglichkeit hast mit Ingamewährung dein Inventar zeitgleich auf dem ganzen Account zu erweitern.


----------



## Robonator (8. September 2014)

Das ist echt dreist mit dem "Kundenservice". Nichtmal das Forum zugänglich machen ist echt unter aller Sau. Es wundert mich eigentlich das darüber komischerweise niemand am flamen ist, normalerweise hauen selbst weniger schlimme Dinge doch grade bei der PCGH Schlagzeilen raus. Ist das Game etwa echt schon so tot?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das ist echt dreist mit dem "Kundenservice". Nichtmal das Forum zugänglich machen ist echt unter aller Sau. Es wundert mich eigentlich das darüber komischerweise niemand am flamen ist, normalerweise hauen selbst weniger schlimme Dinge doch grade bei der PCGH Schlagzeilen raus. Ist das Game etwa echt schon so tot?


 
Nein eigentlich nicht, zumindest ist der einzige deutsche Server gut besucht. Ich nehme aber mal an das viele von den Leuten da ehr F2P unterwegs sind und sich wenig Gedanken darüber machen wie oft Sie ihr Inventar für Credits ausbauen können, den entweder sie machen es einfach, oder kaufen gleich Kartelmünzen um es zu erweitern.
Und bekanntlich sind eh meist nur 5-20% der Spieler auch im Forum unterwegs, so das es den meisten vermutlich auch garnicht aufgefallen sein dürfte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gibt es den Ticket Support Ingame nur für Abokunden. Für "F2P" Spieler gibt es nur kostenpflichtige Telefonnummer oder Forum, wobei ich keine Ahnung habe warum die Meldung beim TE kommt.


Nein, auch Forum geht nicht.

F2P bekommen schlicht gar keinen Support.



DarkMo schrieb:


> scheinbar können auch in den foren nur abonenten schreiben - was nen witz he. ich mag das spiel an und für sich ja, aber das is lächerlich :/


Junge, erst nichts zahlen wollen und dann noch Ansprüche stellen?! Sag mal, gehts noch?!

Ums noch mal kurz zu machen:
Erweiterungen für Ingame Credits zu kaufen geht nur mit aktivem Abo. 
F2P ist einfach nur eine erweiterte Demo, bei vielen Spielen...
Hier jetzt zu erwarten, dass man als F2Pler die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie ein Abo Spieler hat, ist schon etwas daneben...



DarkMo schrieb:


> rofl, kann mir irgendwer mal erklären, wie man diesen blöden support erreicht?


Abo abschließen, dann kannst auch fragen stellen.

Dass man als nicht zahlender Spieler einige Einschränkungen hat, zu denen AUCH der Support zählt, sollte eigentlich einleuchten...



Robonator schrieb:


> Das ist echt dreist mit dem "Kundenservice".


Nein, ist es nicht.
Dreist ist es, nichts für das Spiel zu zahlen und DANN noch Ansprüche stellen und/oder aber Platin Level Support haben wollen. DAS ist dreist.

Dir sollte klar sein, dass Support Geld kostet. Und jetzt verlangt ihr als niemals nie nicht zahlenden Kunden, dass man euch alles aufm Silbertablett serviert?!



Robonator schrieb:


> Nichtmal das Forum zugänglich machen ist echt unter aller Sau. Es wundert mich eigentlich das darüber komischerweise niemand am flamen ist, normalerweise hauen selbst weniger schlimme Dinge doch grade bei der PCGH Schlagzeilen raus. Ist das Game etwa echt schon so tot?


Ja ist auch richtig so. Überlege bitte einmal 5 Sekunden, warum man das so gemacht hat...

Kleiner Tip: Gold Spammer bzw generell Spammer/Trolle könnten zum Beispiel solch ein Grund sein... +

ABer gut, dass der Betrieb einer Website kein Geld kostet, ist natürlich eine andere Sache...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. September 2014)

Stefan Payne Schön cool bleiben, könntest glatt von denen sein


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, auch Forum geht nicht.
> 
> F2P bekommen schlicht gar keinen Support.
> 
> ...



Findest du nicht du pampst ihn etwas zu dolle an? Es ist beileibe nicht selbstverständlich das F2P-Spieler keinen Zugang zu den Foren haben. Und es gibt ja auch diverse F2P-Titel die einen Support bieten und das obwohl Sie ohne Abo auskommen, oder es zumindest keine Vorraussetzung ist um Support zu bekommen. 

Naja, trotzdem gut zu wissen das Support nur mit Abo zugänglich ist.


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2014)

rofl herr payne - du hast keinen schimmer ob ich schon geld ins spiel gesteckt hab oder nich hm? mir gehts nur drum, dass ich meine kartellmünzen nich sinnlos verschleuder  und jetzt komm mal wieder runter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. September 2014)

Ich bin unten. 

Aber Kartellmünzen und sowas sind einmal Zahlungen, die nicht wirklich was mit dem Spielgeschehen zu tun haben müssen. Ein Abo ist aber eher eine regelmäßige Zahlung...


----------



## Robonator (13. September 2014)

> Nein, ist es nicht.
> Dreist ist es, nichts für das Spiel zu zahlen und DANN noch Ansprüche stellen und/oder aber Platin Level Support haben wollen. DAS ist dreist.
> 
> Dir sollte klar sein, dass Support Geld kostet. Und jetzt verlangt ihr als niemals nie nicht zahlenden Kunden, dass man euch alles aufm Silbertablett serviert?!



Wer zur Hölle verlangt hier bitte einen Platinsupport? Wer zur Hölle verlangt das man alles Gratis bekommt?
Es geht hier um den verdammten Kundenservice bzw Zugang zu einem Forum in dem man sich zumindest mit Leuten austauschen könnte! Du überdramatisierst das ganze hier ein bisschen. Natürlich kostet der Support Geld aber hängen die Jungs von Swtor etwa so tief in der Pleite das sie sich nichtmal mehr einfachsten(!) Kundensupport für ALLE Spieler leisten können? Das ist etwas das jede andere Firma ja auch wunderbar hinbekommt und Swtor ist der erste Fall bei dem sich sowas erlaubt wird.  



> Ja ist auch richtig so. Überlege bitte einmal 5 Sekunden, warum man das so gemacht hat...
> 
> Kleiner Tip: Gold Spammer bzw generell Spammer/Trolle könnten zum Beispiel solch ein Grund sein... +
> 
> ABer gut, dass der Betrieb einer Website kein Geld kostet, ist natürlich eine andere Sache...



Ach bitte, SWTOR ist etwa das einzige Spiel das sooo hart mit Goldspammern und Trollen in ihren Forum zukämpfen hatte, so dass ihre Moderatoren es nicht mehr in den Griff bekommen haben und sie es nur für Abonnenten zugänglich machen mussten? 
Ja klar. Komischerweise schaffen es selbst die billigsten F2P Games ein öffentliches Forum zu betreiben und dort den Spam etc in den Griff zu bekommen. Deren Support ist dann zwar nicht unbedingt der beste, allerdings existiert er wenigstens für alle Spieler. 
Für mich selber wäre grade sowas erst recht ein Grund keinen Cent in so ein Spiel zu investieren. Leider habe ich das bei Swtor allerdings schon getan... 

Btw du solltest mal nen Gang runterschrauben und nicht dauernd die Leute so blöde anmachen. Ich sehe sowas öfters von dir.


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2014)

hab das mit den 5000 credits übrigens rausgefunden: das geht einmalig und auch nur, weil ich bevorzugten status hab (eben, weil ich schonmal geld für das spiel ausgegeben hab - weils mir das wert war ^^). die 2. stufe würde 20.000 kosten, ist aber nur für abonennten. was ich mich jetz frag: wenn ich bei dem ersten char hier nun ein 2. mal accountweit mit KM bezahl, überschreibt das dann bei anderen chars diese erste "billige" alternativversion oder? weiß ja nich, wie man das zu interpretieren hat: "einmal kann man mit creds, der rest muss mit KM" oder aber "das erste mal geht mit creds...". wäre blöde, wenn ich neue chars baue, und das dann nich mehr nutzen könnt ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2014)

Yeah, es läuft hier genau so, wie ich es erwartet habe.

Ich poste, dass es schlicht daran liegt, dass ihr kein Abo habt und ihr seid immer noch am rummotzen, weil die ja blöd sind, dass sie sowas ja mal überhaupt nicht für F2Pler anbieten. Das ist ja böse und so weiter.

Dass man aber den Abonenten einen gewissen Mehrwert bieten möchte, ist dabei völlig egal. Dass die Firmen auch ein Recht dazu haben 'Kostenlosspieler' zu benachteiligen, wird dabei ignoriert, genau wie die anderen, z.T. gravierenden Nachteile, die man so als Kostenlosspieler hat...

Aber hey, ihr seid das und da muss man euch halt zu Füßen liegen, weil ihr das so seht und es irgendwie nutzen wollt...

Und da hat der Vertreiber eines MMORPG nunmal das Recht, es so zu implementieren wie er Lust hat. Und bei SWTOR hat man sich halt für die Bevorzugung der Abonenten entschieden, die beim zocken einige Vorteile genießen.
Unter anderem können sie unendlich viel Geld vorhalten - nicht nur etwa 350k. Sie können diverse Erweiterungen im Spiel für ingame Credits kaufen, was den Kostenlosspielern vorbehalten wird.

Wenn es euch so sehr stört, dann *schließt doch ein Abo ab!*.
Die gibt es auch in einigen Läden als sog. Spielzeitkarte.
Das kann man auch ohne Konto und Erlaubnis von Mama und Papa kaufen, wenn man denn das Geld entsprechend spart. Es kostet ja auch nur etwa 13€ pro Monat. Wenn man aufpasst, kann man das ganze auch für 7-8€/Monat bekommen. Es gibt auch manche andere Aktionen wie den Sommerpass, welcher AFAIR 120 Tage für 35€ bot, allerdings ohne die obligatorischen 500 Kartellmünzen/Monat (bei mir sinds 'nen paar mehr)...


Ergo: Ist eine Entscheidung von denen, deal with it!


----------



## DarkMo (15. September 2014)

abgesehen davon, das das thema für mich eigentlich durch is (eben, isso ^^): ich schließe kein abo mehr ab. punkt! ich spiele wot seit es erschien (closed beta) und nehme mir dort als "kunden" (so darf ich mich ja garnich nennen ^^) das recht heraus, das spiel auch so zu spielen, wie es angepriesen wird: frei/kostenlos. das hat aber nur den grund, weil ich nicht wirklich zufrieden bin. das spiel bietet zuviele ungereimtheiten, generiert zuviel frust, macht nur selten mal wirklich derbe spaß. wenn das labern mit den freunden ausm spiel oder das simple rumbasteln an mods mehr spaß bereitet, wie das game an sich... ^^ aber solange es kostenlos ist (für mich), nuja. geschenkter gaul und so. ich mecker auch klar, aber das ist mein feedback an wg (wargaming, die haben wot gebastelt - falls das wer nich weiß), dass mir das so nich schmeckt.

swtor ist hier anders. das einzige was stört, sind die laufenden crashes. aber ich denke, das liegt eher an meiner mistmöhre. aber generell, das game macht fun, ich liebe das setting und die story ist auch schön. hab mir die tage nen tauntaun auf hoth geholt und bin super glücklich ^^ alles funzt wie es soll, kein hässlicher zufallsgenerator wo man nie weis, was in der nächsten sekunde passiert - nein, das spiel ist verlässlich. das alles ist klasse, das honoriere ich auch monetär. aber eben NICHT in form eines abos. diese spirenzchen sind mit wow gestorben (und selbst zu der zeit brauchte ich schon längst kein geld mehr von mama  ).

und generell: das bezahler vorteile haben, ist doch kein ding. deswegen zahlen sie ja auch. aber support ist mMn halt irgendwie was grundlegendes - von nem einfachen forum mal ganz zu schweigen lol. klar, es ist ihre entscheidung - aber gutheißen muss ich sie deswegen noch lange nich oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> abgesehen davon, das das thema für mich eigentlich durch is (eben, isso ^^): ich schließe kein abo mehr ab. punkt! ich spiele wot seit es erschien (closed beta) und nehme mir dort als "kunden" (so darf ich mich ja garnich nennen ^^) das recht heraus, das spiel auch so zu spielen, wie es angepriesen wird: frei/kostenlos. das hat aber nur den grund, weil ich nicht wirklich zufrieden bin. das spiel bietet zuviele ungereimtheiten, generiert zuviel frust, macht nur selten mal wirklich derbe spaß. wenn das labern mit den freunden ausm spiel oder das simple rumbasteln an mods mehr spaß bereitet, wie das game an sich... ^^ aber solange es kostenlos ist (für mich), nuja. geschenkter gaul und so. ich mecker auch klar, aber das ist mein feedback an wg (wargaming, die haben wot gebastelt - falls das wer nich weiß), dass mir das so nich schmeckt.
> 
> swtor ist hier anders. das einzige was stört, sind die laufenden crashes. aber ich denke, das liegt eher an meiner mistmöhre. aber generell, das game macht fun, ich liebe das setting und die story ist auch schön. hab mir die tage nen tauntaun auf hoth geholt und bin super glücklich ^^ alles funzt wie es soll, kein hässlicher zufallsgenerator wo man nie weis, was in der nächsten sekunde passiert - nein, das spiel ist verlässlich. das alles ist klasse, das honoriere ich auch monetär. aber eben NICHT in form eines abos. diese spirenzchen sind mit wow gestorben (und selbst zu der zeit brauchte ich schon längst kein geld mehr von mama  ).
> 
> und generell: das bezahler vorteile haben, ist doch kein ding. deswegen zahlen sie ja auch. aber support ist mMn halt irgendwie was grundlegendes - von nem einfachen forum mal ganz zu schweigen lol. klar, es ist ihre entscheidung - aber gutheißen muss ich sie deswegen noch lange nich oder?


 
Das halt EA, für die ist halt auch ein Forum schon zuviel Geld ausgeben und Kundensupport, vor allem wenn die Leute Ghom (Anspielung auf den Herrn der Völlerei aus D3), ähm, meine EA, das Geld nicht in den Rachen werfen. 
Und bevor sich sich der Herr über DarkMo jetzt wieder über den Kommentar aufregt, ich hab Abo und nehme mir daher die Freiheit mal raus darüber einen sarkastischen Post zu verfassen.
Denn genau wie DarkMo sehe ich das als das absolut grundlegenste an das man auch Leuten ohne Abo ein offizielles Forum zum austauschen zur Verfügung stellt. Selbst dann wenn das freie Konzept nur als anfixen zum Abschluss eines Abos gedacht ist.
Aber das scheint EA halt völlig anders zu sehen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2014)

Warum müsst ihr immer die Hersteller so dermaßen flamen?! WARUM könnt ihr nicht einfach einsehen, dass es deren gutes Recht ist, das so zu machen wie sie es taten?!

Also ich finds durchaus OK, so hat man wenigstens 'nen Anreiz mal 'nen Abo abzuschließen. Und als Abonent hast auch 'nen deutlichen Vorteil...


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum müsst ihr immer die Hersteller so dermaßen flamen?! WARUM könnt ihr nicht einfach einsehen, dass es deren gutes Recht ist, das so zu machen wie sie es taten?!
> 
> Also ich finds durchaus OK, so hat man wenigstens 'nen Anreiz mal 'nen Abo abzuschließen. Und als Abonent hast auch 'nen deutlichen Vorteil...


 
Das hat überhaupt nichts mit flamen zu tun sondern ist einfach nur berechtigte Kritik.
Und nur weil ein Hersteller das Recht zu etwas hat heißt das noch lange nicht das es richtig ist, oder halt kundenfreundlich. Die Publisher haben auch das Recht 1 Jahr nach Release eines Spiels das du käuflich erworben hast einfach mal die Server für den Multiplayer dicht zu machen, trotzdem zeugt das nicht von guter Kundenpolitik.
Und es sagt ja auch niemand das wir die Abo zahlen nicht einen nicht Abospieler freien Bereich im Forum haben sollen. Aber wenigstens einen Thread, oder Unterbereich wo die Leute ohne Abo sich bei Problemen und zum Spiel austauschen können wäre schon eine angemessene Sache.


----------

